
Sony closing North American ebook store - fraqed
https://blog.sony.com/2014/02/the-future-of-reader-store/
======
josephlord
If you are getting out of a business that seems like the right way to do it
(and especially important with a DRM business).

Advance notice, offer migration to an alternative platform etc.

